# Any other expats in Chetumal?



## robertg

Hey everyone,

I hope everyone is enjoying their life in Mexico. I hope to very soon to join you all. Very recently I came to the realization that I needed to move to somewhere that offers more options that what is available here in Belize. I've done most of my research on moving and am confident that my budget would be enough to support my partner, myself and my baby (my pet dog). 

Some background about myself:

I am 24, gay, and committed and also a Belizean. Both my partner and I work over the internet for online companies. As such one of our necessities are fast, reliable internet. And Belize do not offer both (at the same time).  In addition to that there is very limited options here (food choices, entertainment).

So this is why I have, or we I should say, set our eyes on Chetumal. It provides the variety we want plus what we need for work. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------​
Now that's out of the way, Is there anyone from this forum that is in Chetumal? Moving can be quiet a hassle and having a friend or two before I move there. 

Thanks


----------



## RubyWood

*Chetumal Area*

Is there anyone living in the Chetumal Area? We would like to met some other expats and share information. Thanks


----------



## RubyWood

We are orgionally from the U.S. living in Chetumal. We are looking for retirees who live in the area here. Looking to meet new friends and find out what is going on in Chetumal as far as interesting things to do.


----------



## kensan88

Well, i would have to agree with you about Chetumal having more than Belize. I currently live in Belize but travel to Mexico for extended stays quite often. Did you buy a home there or just renting? What is the cost of living compared to Belize?


----------



## kensan88

We are very close... Just across the border in Belize.. We are in Chetumal quite often. Maybe meet up some time...


----------



## RubyWood

Our elec is a lot less. Rent a nicer house for the same price as in Belize. Cable and internet is a little less. Food depends on what you want and where you buy it. Veggies and fruits are a lot less. Toilet paper is more. contrary to our Belizean friends who buy big amounts. They don't know how to figure the exchange rate. We feel safer here. We had 2 guys shot in our front yard in Belize. Two neighbors shot and killed. One friend from the states they said had a heart attack. Well it is a long story but I don't believe it was a heart attack. Too many robberies etc. Our boy who worked for us got beat up really bad. They stole his bike, phone, money, wallet, backpack, and watch. Just decided it wasn't worth it. 
Do you drive over or do you come on the bus? [ ]. Let me know.


----------



## kensan88

OK, i will contact you when we head over. We are presently in Mazatlan for a couple months.. Talk to you soon...


----------



## MsLou

Robert, it is very difficult to tap into the lesbian community here in Chetumal and I have lived here for a few years. Perhaps it is easier for men.


----------



## RubyWood

Who said I was wanting to tap into the lesbian community. Big mistake on your part.


----------



## MsLou

And your name is Robert? The original poster on this thread? Don't get your knickers in a twist.


----------



## citlali

MS Lou, are you the women who live on the bay and have been there for quite a while?


----------



## EktunHa

Well I thought it was funny, no baggage or strings, just simple humour how it came out.


----------

